
Celebration with 10000 Kubernetes Pods - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-24-kubernetes-celebration-and-learning
======
xueyongg
I saw this interesting youtube video of a guy celebrating his milestone.
Decided to share some of my learnings from my daily interaction with
kubernetes as well. What are some of your learnings or pain points of using
this tool?

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-24-kubernetes-
cele...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-24-kubernetes-celebration-
and-learning)

